# Texas Tripe FAIL



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

Well, I got excited about Texas Tripe over a month ago after someone mentioned it on here. I communicated with Roger at length a couple of times, was impressed with his setup and prices and let him know that I would be gathering a group of people from my area to place an order. I even attempted to plug the order in at the time and was told to wait. Well, time ticked away and at the end I left voice mails, emails and facebook messages and they were not returned. Needless to say, today my friend in San Antonio let me know that she was going to pick up her order. Only one person in my group got food. She actually didn't follow the instructions for placing the one bulk order and went outside and did it on her own(go figure). We all waited for over a month and do not have any food and I am assuming that the earliest we would be able to do anything would be in another month. Has anyone had this experience with the company?


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I am always a case or two down from what I ordered when I pick up. Roger was out of venison ribs which I ordered, but.came.through with everything else. I would just let this one slide if I were you. Rogers plant was down for like 6 wks so he has been having quite the time catching back up to speed and stock...he normally comes through.


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 24, 2014)

Roger has always pulled through for me. I've even had times where I couldn't order for the drop off in my area due to being paid late, or missing work because I was sick. He has been great about helping me still get food for my animals by taking my order and meeting me on his way to dropping off in another area. I absolutely love texas tripe!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. That's pretty crazy. I've never used it. I hope they get it sorted out soon.


----------

